# Replacement Storm Window Panes



## Dimdem (Oct 30, 2008)

We have five windows with old aluminum triple track storm windows.  One several of the windows these are good enough that I'm not necessarily anxious to spring for replacement windows; I'm sure that the replacement windows would be more energy efficient, but I'm not sure that the difference would be great enough to justify the outlay.  Plus, in terms of the interior appearance I like the wood windows.  Some of the storm windows have problems, though; they are either missing their screens or the glass panes are a little too small for the tracks, so they do a poor job of blocking the wind.  (Some of them really rattle lodly every time a gust hits.)  Is it feasible just to get replacement panes somewhere?  If not, I may have to choose between some sort of replacement windows after all or new storms.


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 30, 2008)

Replacing a few panes in the storm windows would be the cheapest thing to do right now. 

Replacing the complete storm windows would cost half as much as replacement windows so, I would just replace a few windows as I could before I'd replace those. 

New windows will be a big expense but even at that, if the install isn't done right, you may not see any better efficiency than you have now.


----------



## Dimdem (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks... but any leads on a source for the panes?  I haven't found them online, and I don't know if I would need to know the maker to get a perfect fit.  Heck, if all of my current panes are original, then even a replacement from the same company might not be a perfect fit.


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 30, 2008)

Your local glass company should be able to make custom sized panes with latches that will work with your frames. May be best to have them come out and do the measurements themselves.


----------

